# Ultrasound tech not sure...what do you think?? UPDATE!



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

We just had our ultrasound at 19w4d. The tech at first said girl, because of the three lines. The baby was moving a lot, and eventually I had to pee. So I went and came back, and with an empty bladder, my LO was moving all over the place. The tech tried to verify the three lines and couldn't see them again. She said she saw "soft tissue" down there but couldn't verify if it was truly boy parts, swollen labia, etc. She said the testicles may not have descended if the baby is a boy. She was leaning toward girl based on the earlier sighting of three lines, but in the end she just didn't know. Thoughts? (Both pictures are the same, one is a color scan and the other is a B&W scan.)


----------



## tracymom1 (May 7, 2008)

I'd say girl. I remember I had a scan at 16 weeks with my boy, and in that exact same position you could CLEARLY see his boy parts - no questioning. Of course every babe is different, but I would put my money on girl


----------



## Charlize (Feb 19, 2009)

The three lines should be much more towards the front. I would almost say boy. Look between the baby's legs. It looks almost like a faint outline of the goods, but it could be the cord too.


----------



## jenniferadurham (Apr 6, 2008)

I would say girl too. The tissue doesn't look round...it looks long.

Are you getting another scan done or believe it's a girl?

Congrats either way!!!!


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

This is my son @ 17w6d (I think!)



Have you asked here?

http://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/95.aspx

The three lines look sort of far back to me but I don't really know anything







I personally wouldn't be comfortable with committing my heart or $ on such an iffy answer.


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

those "three lines" look like the tailbone or sacrum to me. too far back to be labia. I don't think you have enough to go on either way. the image is at the wrong depth (or whatever you want to call it). either get all gender neutral stuff, or another ultrasound, because it's not conclusive either way. (I have a girl and am having a boy, so I've seen an ultrasound of each, that doesn't look like either)


----------



## Nova0929 (Jan 13, 2009)

I just saw an advertisement for a do-it-at-home gender test that uses your urine. It was called IntelliGender Gender Prediction Test, but I'm sure there are others out there.


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

I did post on In Gender (thanks for the link!!) and so far five people have said BOY. Holy cow! I am so confused! (of course, all five said "I'm not an expert", so...?) They think the lines are scrotum. Hmm...


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beauchamp*
> 
> I did post on In Gender (thanks for the link!!) and so far five people have said BOY. Holy cow! I am so confused! (of course, all five said "I'm not an expert", so...?) They think the lines are scrotum. Hmm...


FWIW many thought that this babes 1st US was girl.


----------



## amaayeh (Jan 26, 2008)

That doesn't look like either of my girls' ultrasounds. My first thought was boy. It's not as obvious as others, but I also don't think it's obviously three lines either.


----------



## tink79 (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm not an expert (ha!) but to me it looks like a girl. The depth and position are weird and what I think some people would say is "the goods" looks to be the cord. To me, boys are always super obvious, especially after 18 weeks or so, it's hard to miss, especially from that vantage point. You'll have to update and let us know. I've always heard if you got a crotch shot and it's questionable, it's a girl but I guess only time will tell. FWIW, DD#3 was questionable at 18 weeks (her knees were locked) and 22 was very visibly girl.


----------



## jenniferadurham (Apr 6, 2008)

Can I change my answer to....I have no clue like you? Lol after reading the other responses...I'm not sure hahaha. But of course..."I'm no expert...."


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes, so far "girl" is winning on MDC, "boy" on In Gender.  It's driving me nuts!

Any other guesses/opinions?


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

I'd say boy. Ours looked exactly like that and I was so sure it was a girl after the U/S. When the report came back, it said boy. The lines seem too far back to me to be the labia.


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~Amy~*
> 
> I'd say boy. Ours looked exactly like that and I was so sure it was a girl after the U/S. When the report came back, it said boy. The lines seem too far back to me to be the labia.


Ooh! Do you have a photo?


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

boy


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beauchamp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


No, they didn't print a gender pic for us


----------



## Buddhamom (Jan 16, 2007)

The lines do look too far back. Here is my girl scan.


----------



## Nanette56 (Apr 23, 2009)

I have to agree with Tink! My u/s tech at 16 weeks said one of mine was a girl, and it turned out it was in fact a boy, but he couldn't get a shot like this at all.

At 23 weeks 5 days, we were able to get a very very clear u/s pic just like this one where you can very clearly see boy parts, I'd think you'd be able to see a little more of something (especially in this perfect position), if it was a boy at 17 weeks.

I dont' know if you can compare really, since this is a pic (much further along) of our Baby A (Tristan) at 23weeks 5 days:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2010)

Definitely ambiguous. The lines could be either a scrotum or labia, and there seems to be an extra extension there that could be a penis. I would lean towards boy, but mine is an uneducated guess. I have two boys.


----------



## HappyMamaBeth (Sep 14, 2010)

Hmmm now all the previous posts are making me question whether or not I'm actually having a girl. LOL

These are my 15 week and 18 week scans...

You can see here at 15 weeks that those "three lines" look to be pretty far back... I'm guessing people here would say that's a boy???



18 weeks:


----------



## Charlize (Feb 19, 2009)

Beth,

I would say your's is for sure a girl. Mine have looked exactly like that with all three DDs.


----------



## Buddhamom (Jan 16, 2007)

One thing is sure, time will tell


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2010)

Supposedly the 3-line sign is pretty accurate, and my sons definitely showed nothing like this:

http://www.ob-ultrasound.net/genderfaq.html


----------



## Buddhamom (Jan 16, 2007)

Just checking in to see if you are going to have another go at finding out because I am VERY curious to hear the outcome


----------



## littlethingstx (Dec 8, 2010)

After seven pregnancies and many more than the norm of ultrasounds because me sis-in-law is an Ultrasound Tech I would say this is the most unclear unltrasound I have ever seen for this stage of pregnancy.  You really can't tell for sure. The ultrasound tech talk is that if it looks like a hamburger, it is a girl. If it looks like a turtle, it is a boy. Hmmmm... mostly to me I would think this is a boy, but like I said it is very unclear. By unclear I mean uncertain... the ultrasound is not fuzzy or anything.... just not showing the detail good. Looks like you will be waiting it out. My vote is boy.


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buddhamom*
> 
> Just checking in to see if you are going to have another go at finding out because I am VERY curious to hear the outcome


Yes! Level 2 ultrasound on Feb 8th. Such a long time to wait!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littlethingstx*
> 
> *After seven pregnancies and many more than the norm of ultrasounds because me sis-in-law is an Ultrasound Tech I would say this is the most unclear unltrasound I have ever seen for this stage of pregnancy. *  You really can't tell for sure. The ultrasound tech talk is that if it looks like a hamburger, it is a girl. If it looks like a turtle, it is a boy. Hmmmm... mostly to me I would think this is a boy, but like I said it is very unclear. By unclear I mean uncertain... the ultrasound is not fuzzy or anything.... just not showing the detail good. Looks like you will be waiting it out. My vote is boy.


Oh, great! LOL Just my luck!


----------



## littlethingstx (Dec 8, 2010)

It'll go by faster than you can blink.  And then you will have four months to prepare still. So.... I am curious... do you have a preference?


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littlethingstx*
> 
> It'll go by faster than you can blink.  And then you will have four months to prepare still. So.... *I am curious... do you have a preference? *


Mmm...not really. With my DD we didn't want to know and were surprised. DH only wants 2 kids, so this time we thought we'd have the experience of knowing ahead of time, just to get to do it both ways. (And I can buy cuter cloth dipes!)

So, a son would be nice, but a little sister for my DD would also be very cool. My family is hoping for a boy in that "having a complete set, one of each" mindset (ugh.) At this point it's just frustrating because we did decide to find out the sex and just our dumb luck, we get this inconclusive sonogram! LOL So...funny, but annoying.  So now we *really* want to know either way, because it's becoming this big mystery for us!


----------



## Mama Lo (May 11, 2009)

I would say girl. My first was a girl and of course I can't find u/s pic on this computer to show the 3 lines, but that's what I remember them looking like. By comparison, this time with my son, u/s at 18 weeks, it looked nothing like 3 lines. It looked a tube of lipstick or a space ship!

I don't know if this link will work, but here goes 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1417818004254&set=a.1247172498223.2035627.1196746135


----------



## I Need Coffee (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd say girl for sure. I know everyone is different, but this was my U/S at 20w, and I am having a boy.



Yours looks a lot different than that and I can see the 3 lines, so I'd say girl for you!


----------



## Buddhamom (Jan 16, 2007)

Bumping to make sure she remembers to fill us all in tomorrow


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

Can't wait to find out! I had a u/s yesterday and the tech said she is positive mine is a girl. She kept saying see those 3 lines? And I was like ummm yeah. But really I can't see anything on that tiny monitor. She could tell I didnt believe her so she told me at my next appt she'll do another look to show me.


----------



## jillybeans (Mar 11, 2005)

I've had three girls, and each of their "3 lines" has been right on the edge of the baby...not that far back. It could be a girl still...but I wouldn't use those three lines as the judge.


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

OP here...I think this picture says it all! We were so surprised!







I was thinking boy until that first u/s tech shook my resolve, but lo and behold, it's a boy! DH is in major shock!


----------



## amaayeh (Jan 26, 2008)

Congratulations! I'm glad you got a definitive answer.


----------



## Buddhamom (Jan 16, 2007)

No guess work needed there!







Congratulations


----------



## HappyMamaBeth (Sep 14, 2010)

Congrats on your boy news and on getting a for sure answer! Now I'm all worried that the ultrasound techs were wrong at my 15/18 week scans. LOL I'm going to have a lot of pink stuff to sell or return! Ha!


----------

